# Riding ***** on a Fat Boy.



## jacsul (Jan 26, 2010)

I was at the NYC Motorcycle Show over the weekend, I couldn't resist this shot. :mrgreen:
Your Thoughts.


----------



## themedicine (Jan 26, 2010)

I would be afraid his keys would scratch the paint...


----------



## mishele (Jan 26, 2010)

Where is the hot chick showing off the bike?!!


----------



## themedicine (Jan 26, 2010)

^^ You don't see her in the cardigan? I mean damn. shes a looker!


----------



## mishele (Jan 26, 2010)

I like a little more skin.......=)


----------



## jacsul (Jan 26, 2010)

Ok, Here's one...


----------



## TJ K (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice way to test out the bike lol. Next time I go to check out cars for sale i'm just going to hop in the back.


----------



## RyanGSams (Jan 26, 2010)

TJ K said:


> Nice way to test out the bike lol. Next time I go to check out cars for sale i'm just going to hop in the back.



haha good idea. Especially if its a sports car


----------

